# First Official Sale!



## Jon Sprunk

Just been informed SHADOW'S SON had its first official sale today in a bookstore in Los Angeles. Thank you, dear reader, whomever you are.

The 'official' release date isn't until June 1st, but I guess some bookseller couldn't wait.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton

Congratulations, Jon!

Often the Release Date and the day a book is actually _released_, are not the same.  May you see many sales between now and June 1 -- and afterward, of course.


----------



## Ursa major

Congratulations!



It must be a great feeling!


----------



## j d worthington

Indeed, Jon, congratulations and all the best!


----------



## BookStop

Very cool, jon! i was waiting for this to come out - i've just got a copy off amazon


----------



## chopper

congratulations!


----------



## Ian Whates

Well done, Jon!


----------



## Susan Boulton

Congrats and well done!!! 1st of many I hope!!


----------



## Boneman

That must be the best feeling in the world - many congratulations!


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Top news!


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Thank you all. This past year, as I've waited for the book to be produced and distributed, has been like a long car ride. Now it feels like I've finally arrived.

For those who try the book, I hope you'll share with me how you liked it (or didn't). There is an email link on my website.


----------



## HareBrain

Well done, Jon. Must be an exciting time.



Jon Sprunk said:


> This past year, as I've waited for the book to be produced and distributed, has been like a long car ride.


 
I'm not even near that stage, and I've already had years of family asking "Are we nearly there yet?"


----------



## Ursa major

Jon Sprunk said:


> This past year [...] has been like a long car ride. Now it feels like I've finally arrived.


 


HareBrain said:


> "Are we nearly there yet?"


 
Just goes to show that at least some authors are driven to get published. 


Anyways, something I forgot to say in my original post: I hope the book sells well.


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Ursa major said:


> Just goes to show that at least some authors are driven to get published.


 
Getting novels published is _far_ more difficult than writing them.


----------



## Rosemary

Well done, Jon!  A great achievement


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Thanks for the support, everyone. It's still hard to believe that my book is being sold in actual stores.


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Quick news flash: the trilogy just sold to Polish publisher Papierowy Ksiezyc (say that 10 times fast). Today has been a very good day.


----------



## Ursa major

Excellent news! 

* Sends more Congratulations. *


They must recognise polished writing when they see it.


----------



## Aoratos

Congratulations mate!


----------



## Gary Compton

Do you know where your Mother was when your first sale was made

Bless her cotton socks, many congrats for a job well done!!


----------



## Moggle

It doesn't count when the author purchases his own book


----------



## j d worthington

Further good news, yet... and already! Again, congratulations... and by all means, keep us posted of any further news....


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Small update. The book is now available on Kindle (woot), and we got a nice mention on Charlaine Harris's blog.

http://charlaineharris.com/bb/bb_current.html


----------



## murphy

Bought it, read it, liked it and am looking forward to the next one.


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Thank you, Murphy. There's no higher praise than that.


----------



## Jon Sprunk

For those of you in the UK (the majority, I would imagine), Shadow's Son is due to be released next month. I don't have an exact date yet, but I would guess sometime around the middle of July. You can see the cover art on my web site.

Cheers!


----------



## Jon Sprunk

Just another note: you can read the first chapter free on Tor.com:

https://www.tor.com/stories/2010/06/shadows-son


----------



## Patrick Mahon

A great first chapter, Jon - many thanks. I'll have to keep an eye out for the book when it comes out here. Cheers!


----------



## Jon Sprunk

*Shadow's Son* was just released in Germany. And it's supposed to go on sale in France on Oct. 22. 

I don't yet have dates for other countries, but I expect them sometime late this year or early next.


----------



## Susan Boulton

Jon, a number of copies of your book were among the prizes at the charity raffle at this years British Fantasycon.


----------



## Jon Sprunk

SJAB said:


> Jon, a number of copies of your book were among the prizes at the charity raffle at this years British Fantasycon.


 
Oh wow. I hope they went to good homes.


----------

